# Toilet - Sink Combo



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I know it is an unusual question for a guitar forum but everyone here was always really helpful with almost any subject.

We are doing some works in the basement. The bathroom is really small and to gain space, I would like to find a toilet with a sink over the water tank. Those are quite usual in Europe and Japan but since we love our houses big in North America, we don't see them often.

Anyone knows where I can find one of those toilet in Canada? Is it possible?

Google Image Result for https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/711l56Q4hnL._AC_UL320_SR246,320_.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

SinkPositive Touch-Free Water/Space Saving Adjustable Toilet Tank Retrofit Sink/Faucet Basin White-HD214-01 - The Home Depot


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> I know it is an unusual question for a guitar forum but everyone here was always really helpful with almost any subject.
> 
> We are doing some works in the basement. The bathroom is really small and to gain space, I would like to find a toilet with a sink over the water tank. Those are quite usual in Europe and Japan but since we love our houses big in North America, we don't see them often.
> 
> ...


As long as it fits to a toilet flange that is 12" to center off the wall, it will work. So buy it from where ever you can including importing it. I have not seen or installed one over here but have also installed 20k one piece granite tubs from Italy, so anything is possible. I've seen all shapes and sizes. That's also what she said. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> SinkPositive Touch-Free Water/Space Saving Adjustable Toilet Tank Retrofit Sink/Faucet Basin White-HD214-01 - The Home Depot


That one looks like a great way to stay hydrated if you take a dump facing in.. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

If it's for your band practices, save money and use the toilet.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> SinkPositive Touch-Free Water/Space Saving Adjustable Toilet Tank Retrofit Sink/Faucet Basin White-HD214-01 - The Home Depot


Yeah, I saw that. Could be a cheap alternative but the only down point is it would not have hot water and no control over pressure. I will keep it in mind if I don't find a proper complet solution.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> As long as it fits to a toilet flange that is 12" to center off the wall, it will work. So buy it from where ever you can including importing it. I have not seen or installed one over here but have also installed 20k one piece granite tubs from Italy, so anything is possible. I've seen all shapes and sizes. That's also what she said.


I guess that I on my own if I want to import one, right?
There's not distributor here that offer that kind of service?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those things are actually a clever idea. I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would like to install a 2-piece bathroom somewhere in their home, but they don't have enough room for both a toilet and a sink.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Those things are actually a clever idea. I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would like to install a 2-piece bathroom somewhere in their home, but they don't have enough room for both a toilet and a sink.


Yep, absolutely!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

It’s a neat idea but it’s probably cheaper to do toilet and pedestal sink.
If you have to import one it could get expensive.
Not to mention what happens if there is ever a warranty issue with it.

I recommend sticking with in stock at local dealers as much as possible.

Last year I rebuilt a bathroom.
The customer ordered a fancy tub surround.... which showed up damaged.
Took a month to get here, it would take another month to get another one.... and the bathroom was gutted by the time the first one arrived.

I do this for a living and I say skip the special order/importing.

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

All you really need is a small basin and fabricate something yourself. Put the plumbing in the wall above the toilet and the basin with a proper drain and in a nice custom enclosure. Look for DIY videos. I know you want hot water but here's a cool one without hot water


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

get one of those prison toilets! they'll suck down ANYTHING!!! _trust me..._
i once flushed (consecutively) 2 bed sheets, 1 pillow case, 1 star trek magazine, half a roll of t.p. and half a pillow. it would have done the whole pillow if i halved it first, but i didn't.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Running the hot line would cost you more than the toilet/sink if you do it properly. I'd imagine you'd be deleting the vanity completely so you can't just poke your hot line out the cabinet so drywall would need to be cut and replaced for access. 

I've installed hand wash basins that are right next to the toilet, but the rough in is a Pita in a new build never mind a reno. Some cultures do not use toilet paper or bidets so yeah.. They also had a second sink for normal sink duties in the vanity. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

So you can pretend you're in the klink.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> get one of those prison toilets! they'll suck down ANYTHING!!! _trust me..._
> i once flushed (consecutively) 2 bed sheets, 1 pillow case, 1 star trek magazine, half a roll of t.p. and half a pillow. it would have done the whole pillow if i halved it first, but i didn't.


don't you need all that stuff, while you're in prison?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Another old post resurrected. Actually checked the date up top this time and skimmed.
'recommended reading' needs to go.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> get one of those prison toilets! they'll suck down ANYTHING!!! _trust me..._
> i once flushed (consecutively) 2 bed sheets, 1 pillow case, 1 star trek magazine, half a roll of t.p. and half a pillow. it would have done the whole pillow if i halved it first, but i didn't.


Or add raisins, apples, sugar and bread in a plastic bag.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> don't you need all that stuff, while you're in prison?


You can always get extras.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> get one of those prison toilets! they'll suck down ANYTHING!!! _trust me..._
> i once flushed (consecutively) 2 bed sheets, 1 pillow case, 1 star trek magazine, half a roll of t.p. and half a pillow. it would have done the whole pillow if i halved it first, but i didn't.


Mattresses can be a bitch.


----------

